# "Looks to be in good shape"



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

*"Looks to be in nice shape"*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-O-Scale-s...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c21dfabb0#ht_500wt_1260


http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-O-Scale-s...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c21dfabe7#ht_500wt_1260


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

A nod is as good as a wink to a blind man.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw those too, I think a blind man could tell they were less than "minty".


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hack Job Supreme!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Niiiiice


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

.......just sign here and this clean one owner can be allll yours my friend!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe the seller is blind? all though they are close to a mint'y green. 

Good for making filler material if you need that color

Boosted


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Challenger-...098?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c216e54da

The Ancient Tether car is ultra cool though!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah Bill, that tether car is way cool!

The seller's salesmanship leaves a bit to be desired though.

in looking at his other items listed, i've noticed that while not coming out and misrepresenting anything, his long descriptions seem have very little to do with the articles actually for sale, but rather with anecdotes, wild speculation, mentions of other articles and fond memories of his dad (who preserved everything for future generations in "what looks to be nice shape").

I'm always suspicious of any evilbayer who claims to "not know anything about these type of things". Long before they ever became a powerseller, I'm sure they learned to use google just as well as the rest of us. I always feel the "I dunno nuttin'" act is a blind so they can get away without making a full description of what's really wrong with the article.

or,, maybe... its just all {the} - unnecessary?? "punctuation" and $$dolllar sign$$, used throughout??,. the, description`s that's throwing me off... 

:wave:

john


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Fine print says it all actually....*

*"Please note, some may have been modified, as Dad would try to fit extra large tires, and sometimes dual tires on them."*

Looks to be enough room.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> *"Please note, some may have been modified, as Dad would try to fit extra large tires, and sometimes dual tires on them."*
> 
> Looks to be enough room.


oooooohhhhhh.....

now i recognize it - it's from the "ultra rare" Thunderbirds set! (not the cars by ford, rather the creepy puppets and their rockets!

and remember, it only *may have been* modified - this could be all original!

j


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah agreed Vongo, dudes a shifty blow hard.

While I dont know nuthin about him not knowing anything about nothing; I'm absolutely certain that he knows nothing about slot car collectors

I do agree with Dave though, those beautifully sculpted eliptical wheel wells would certainly accomodate dual tires...

Note: the only good puppet is a dead puppet...especially the creepy ones.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!! You never know... He might have got a job at Aurora when he grew up...


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

TBI said:


>


It that the new T-Jet Monster Truck????? COOOOL!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

TGM2054 said:


> It that the new T-Jet Monster Truck????? COOOOL!


squashes cars like "pancakes"!!


----------

